# Diamond H?



## Land O' Aches (Jun 11, 2012)

shenanigans has been listing some amazing NOS wartime Morrow hubs and parts on the ebay. Not sure what this is, though...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-OLD-STO...006&category=56197&cmd=ViewItem#ht_500wt_1076

anyone?

Lando


----------



## Bozman (Jun 13, 2012)

Never seen one before. Not from your standard US WW2 era bikes.


----------



## sam (Jun 14, 2012)

Elgin hubs made by musselmann


----------

